# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Traumaverwerking vraagt veel tijd en geduld

## FRANCOIS580

*Was je ooit slachtoffer van een vliegtuigongeval, mishandeling of van een of andere vorm van geweld? Verloor je iemand die je erg nauw aan je hart lag, of werd je jarenlang ten onrechte van een verschrikkelijk misdrijf beschuldigd? Dergelijke ervaringen laten vooral psychologische bijzonder diepe sporen na, die je alleen dankzij deskundige hulp kunt verzachten, maar nooit kunt vergeten. Hoe kun je dergelijke ingrijpende gebeurtenis uiteindelijk verwerken? En Verwerking is noodzakelijk om ooit uit die hinderlijke psychologische knoop te geraken. De laatste jaren zoeken steeds meer traumapatiënten een oplossing de EMDR of de Eye Movement Desensitization and Reprocessing therapie. Deze is vooral in Nederland bijzonder goed ingeburgerd, maar krijgt nu ook bij ons steeds meer vaste voet aan de grond. Wat zijn de principes van deze EMDR- therapie, en voor wie is deze het meest geschikt?* 


*(Francois580)*

Een pijnlijke en/of bijzonder beangstigende ervaring heeft meestal zware psychische gevolgen voor de slachtoffers. Het verwerken ervan is veel gemakkelijker gezegd dan gedaan, en vraagt veel tijd én geduld. Alléén en zonder de steun van je gezin, familie en/of vrienden slaag je er meestal niet in. Om niet volledig geblokkeerd te geraken is deskundige hulp noodzakelijk. Blijft die toestand aanslepen, dan geraakt je gevoels- en je relationeel leven volledig in de knoop. Het ergste is dat je deze veranderingen in je doen en laten niet eens koppelt aan de ingrijpende en traumatische gebeurtenissen waarvan je het slachtoffer werd. Tot je aan je verleden wordt herinnert, hetgeen de problemen enkel maar vergrooten. Zo kom je uiteindelijk in een vicieuze cirkel terecht, die je erg moeilijk kunt doorbreken. 

*Trauma herbeleven om te verwerken?*

Of een of andere ingrijpende gebeurtenis uiteindelijk tot een trauma zal leiden, verschilt van persoon tot persoon en van zijn emotionele sterkte. Een trauma is voor iedereen moeilijk te verwerken, maar hangt in belangrijke mate van je geestestoestand af. ﻿Emotionele personen zullen er veel langer overdien dan zij die alles rationeel benaderen. Dé vraag bij dit alles is uiteraard hoe je de symptomen van zo'n trauma kwijt speelt. 
Vele gerenomeerde deskundigen zijn van oordeel dat de slachtoffers hun traumatische ervaring moeten herbeleven voor ze die ook écht kunnen verwerken. Dat kan op manieren. Eén ervan is de EMDR- therapie, die na Nederland nu ook bij ons meer en meer ingeburgerd geraakt. 

Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...verwerken.html

----------

